# Dont Blame The Duro.......



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well a few weeks ago we lost a Duro on the way home from Niagara Falls. I naturally assumed it was due to a bad tire from all i have read. Today i was taking the tire off the rack to take it in for a replacement and noticed something odd... A large piece of metal stuck through the tread.

Kinda thought this might have had something to do with the torn up tire....

Id like to fine another Duro so i have a matching set of 5 but no big deal I suppose. Before next season it will be a new set of wheels/tires or well, something else new.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't replace tires/wheels....just get the new trailer.









Ya know you want to...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Stop it...... just got done LOOKING at the local RV show......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Stop it...... just got done LOOKING at the local RV show......


Did the DW go? If so, give in now...go back with your checkbook and camera. We'll want pictures ASAP.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been a bit worried about this happening and causing a lot of damage on the TT. Does anyone use a tire pressure monitoring system that displays the tire pressures of the TT in the TV and where to get one? I would think this type of system would alert to a tire going down prior to shredding.. I have seen people use these but apparently, camping world doesn't know anything about them here in Virginia. Is one worth the $$?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Stop it...... just got done LOOKING at the local RV show......


Did the DW go? If so, give in now...go back with your checkbook and camera. We'll want pictures ASAP.








[/quote]
If i leave it up to her its either a new tire or this 2009 Berkshire 390BH...... we spent a lot of time in one like this but it just might be a bit too early (or late in the season) to do something. Not quite sure im ready for a second house payment.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Path4ground said:


> I have been a bit worried about this happening and causing a lot of damage on the TT. Does anyone use a tire pressure monitoring system that displays the tire pressures of the TT in the TV and where to get one? I would think this type of system would alert to a tire going down prior to shredding.. I have seen people use these but apparently, camping world doesn't know anything about them here in Virginia. Is one worth the $$?


I think Insomniak has a system on his OB. He seems really pleased and if i remember correctly it was about $400..... or there abouts.... maybe he will chime in.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Stop it...... just got done LOOKING at the local RV show......


Did the DW go? If so, give in now...go back with your checkbook and camera. We'll want pictures ASAP.








[/quote]
If i leave it up to her its either a new tire or this 2009 Berkshire 390BH...... we spent a lot of time in one like this but it just might be a bit too early (or late in the season) to do something. Not quite sure im ready for a second house payment.









[/quote]
Very pretty!!! She's got GREAT TASTE!! (Yeah....you might want to seriously consider that "OR" choice







.... it's only money







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Very pretty!!! She's got GREAT TASTE!! (Yeah....you might want to seriously consider that "OR" choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My suggestion was that *IF* we were to do something like this that we be smart and sell the truck and OB first. I think id miss the truck, even though it sits in the garage waiting to pull the OB every-other weekend.

We are leaning towards the new tire for now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> We are leaning towards the new tire for now.


Oh sure...take the easy (and cheaper) way out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill ease in to it.... just one tire at a time.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Path4ground said:


> I have been a bit worried about this happening and causing a lot of damage on the TT. Does anyone use a tire pressure monitoring system that displays the tire pressures of the TT in the TV and where to get one? I would think this type of system would alert to a tire going down prior to shredding.. I have seen people use these but apparently, camping world doesn't know anything about them here in Virginia. Is one worth the $$?


Try here http://www.propridehitch.com/products/pres...ro_monitor.html


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Ill ease in to it.... just one tire at a time.


 Try here ship to your door for 10 dollars!!!! http://www.tiresunlimited.com/default.htm


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Visit Duro's website here: Duro Tires

Find what you want on the website, then call them (number on their site). They can point you to the nearest retailer. In my case, they shipped me new tires to my doorstep and I had a local service station mount and balance them. The cost was not too bad, even with shipping.

I know some here have not had good luck with Duro's, but I've had them on two popups and now the Outback, with over 30,000 trouble free miles. Age is more of a culprit on trailer tires than miles, because they usually age faster than they wear - unless you are putting 20-30K miles a year on your trailer.

Also, I carry a "spare" spare. There's the one on the rear bumper, and then there's the one in the back of the truck. This came in handy on our trip to Disney World. Just shy of Orlando, I had an "encounter" with a curb as I exited a gas station with a tight drive while an elderly lady decided she wanted half of my lane as I was turning 50' of TV and trailer onto the street. The sidewall was damaged, but held up for the 50 miles to Fort Wilderness.

I changed the tire in the campsite (as opposed to the side of the Interstate). And I still had a good spare for the 1200 mile trip home!

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

a spare spare is definately a good idea for those long trips!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Rip said:


> I have been a bit worried about this happening and causing a lot of damage on the TT. Does anyone use a tire pressure monitoring system that displays the tire pressures of the TT in the TV and where to get one? I would think this type of system would alert to a tire going down prior to shredding.. I have seen people use these but apparently, camping world doesn't know anything about them here in Virginia. Is one worth the $$?


Try here http://www.propridehitch.com/products/pres...ro_monitor.html
[/quote]

Thanks for the info!!!! I'm adding this to my "Wish list" this holiday season!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I found this old thread that could help you. There have been some good discussions on this in the past. Searching "tire pressure monitors" brings up 21 pages but few truely relate to monitors systems.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ressure+monitor
Bob


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Rip said:


> I have been a bit worried about this happening and causing a lot of damage on the TT. Does anyone use a tire pressure monitoring system that displays the tire pressures of the TT in the TV and where to get one? I would think this type of system would alert to a tire going down prior to shredding.. I have seen people use these but apparently, camping world doesn't know anything about them here in Virginia. Is one worth the $$?


Try here http://www.propridehitch.com/products/pres...ro_monitor.html
[/quote]

I just got the pressure pro from Sean at Propride today....haven't set it up yet......

Sean was kind enough to have it drop shipped and was able to cut some money out of the price.......

I have a long trip in which i will be driving through the night......and i looked at it before.....figured it will give good peace of mind and hopefully help avoid a problem.

I had a tire go down on our Dual axle, 4 place snowmobile trailer............and did not even feel or hear it. We were trucking along at an accelerated clip, and had a guy come up next to us pointing back.........tire was ripped to shreds.......and with all the weight on 1 tire and bearing..........it was getting hot.

Pressure pro seemed like a small price to pay to avoid a larger potential problem........under 400 bucks

my 2 cents


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good News ! I just remembered that we purchassed ($200) Tire Guard 7 Year Road Hazzard Insurance for the OB's tires. I called this in as a claim and it will be covered. Cool !! I almost forgot we wasted our money on that insurance. Well now i recouped half of the expense.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Good News ! I just remembered that we purchassed ($200) Tire Guard 7 Year Road Hazzard Insurance for the OB's tires. I called this in as a claim and it will be covered. Cool !! I almost forgot we wasted our money on that insurance. Well now i recouped half of the expense.....


...did you buy some "now I have the fever for a 5er" insurance too?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good News ! I just remembered that we purchassed ($200) Tire Guard 7 Year Road Hazzard Insurance for the OB's tires. I called this in as a claim and it will be covered. Cool !! I almost forgot we wasted our money on that insurance. Well now i recouped half of the expense.....


...did you buy some "now I have the fever for a 5er" insurance too?








[/quote]

That would have been too expensive.... so I thought then.... But now, Im not sold on a 5er.

Im trying to figure out what it offers me.... Im going to start a new thread about this for discussion so lets not get carried away here.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good News ! I just remembered that we purchassed ($200) Tire Guard 7 Year Road Hazzard Insurance for the OB's tires. I called this in as a claim and it will be covered. Cool !! I almost forgot we wasted our money on that insurance. Well now i recouped half of the expense.....


...did you buy some "now I have the fever for a 5er" insurance too?








[/quote]

I like it! It's schnappy!!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Rubrhammer, Thanks for the additional thread! that was helpful ! I like the separation alarm as well; I hope I don't experience that though! I wonder if the pressure pro has the same feature; probably so. Its nice to see competitive options.


----------

